# 82 In



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just set a new batch in the bator, Seramas, RIR, Buff Orp, Ameraucana, 82 total! Hatch should be 4/26.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck  I have 26 eggs in the incubator right now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Good luck  I have 26 eggs in the incubator right now.


When is your hatch?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> When is your hatch?


 The chicks should hatch 4/18 and the ducks 4/25. I have 12 chicken eggs in and 14 ducks but 1 is clear I'm just giving it a couple more days before tossing it. The chicken eggs of course I cant tell cause they'r brown eggs.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

82 wow!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

twentynine said:


> 82 wow!!!!!


Yep, the last one we did with 82 had only 78%hatch rate, and we only have a few left 2 weeks later, of course we have 12 or so for our flock. But, I say this now and will stand by it, we will not keep ANY from this hatch!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We are finally at lockdown. I still have 5 left from my last hatch, at least 2 looking like Roos, if they don't sell, I guess they will be added to the freezer. :-(

Hatch day should start Friday!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They are not due to hatch till Friday, I am hearing chirping, no pips yet though.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm at my limit! lol 

Hope you have a great hatch!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I'm at my limit! lol
> 
> Hope you have a great hatch!


Limit, what is that?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> Limit, what is that?


That is when the better half says ... WOW ... We have a lot of chickens and chicks!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> That is when the better half says ... WOW ... We have a lot of chickens and chicks!


_*Hhmmph*_* !

*THAT is like a _Rancher's wife_ telling him that he has TOO MANY cattle. 
( It don't make NO SENSE at all. )

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> _*Hhmmph*_* !*
> 
> THAT is like a _Rancher's wife_ telling him that he has TOO MANY cattle.
> ( It don't make NO SENSE at all. )
> ...


True ... but I did tell hubby some of the longhorns needed to go to market.  Right now most of the eggs go to the dogs ... that is after I sell some and give some to the family but it does help on the dog food bill. (At some point you get to that magic number) ... I'm there... 25 some chickens and 23 chicks, 20 some longhorn, 21 Jacob sheep and 6 horses ... and etc.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> True ... but I did tell hubby some of the longhorns needed to go to market.  Right now most of the eggs go to the dogs ... that is after I sell some and give some to the family but it does help on the dog food bill. (At some point you get to that magic number) ... I'm there... 25 some chickens and 23 chicks, 20 some longhorn, 21 Jacob sheep and 6 horses ... and etc.


Keep the heifers.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> Keep the heifers.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Sorry ... we had a heifer year (6) and some of them must go ...

Now, I see I have taken Jims thread off in a different direction ... we will go back to it ..

Best of luck Jim!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Sorry ... we had a heifer year (6) and some of them must go ...
> 
> Now, I see I have taken Jims thread off in a different direction ... we will go back to it ..
> 
> Best of luck Jim!


Lol, no worries! I think we are hitting our limit on chickens too, but now are going to change our Americauna line. I like the chicks from some of the fertile eggs I have bought locally better than the hens I have now, we bought from a hatcheries.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

9 moved to the brooder, lots and lots of pips!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> 9 moved to the brooder, lots and lots of pips!


Congrats!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

When you have chicken and duck eggs in the incubator together, how do you work that at lock-down time? Chickens hatch before the ducks do.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> When you have chicken and duck eggs in the incubator together, how do you work that at lock-down time? Chickens hatch before the ducks do.


I don't do ducks, now, I I would say never. I have a pool, and ducks, pool, not a fun sight for me, if I want to enjoy the pool that is. Maybe if I ever buy 10+ acres....


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are some pics of from the first in the brooder.


----------

